# Zoe Quinn appreciation thread



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2015)

I think Zoe Quinn is really very pretty. I like to look at her nude modelling shots a little too much so I DM'd her on twitter asking if she was okay with it. She was a little freaked out at first and combative and told me she can't stop me but once I explained I was just worried about objectifying her body against her wishes she relaxed and said it was fine. So now I look at her nude modelling shots pretty much every night without feeling guilty. She's really pretty I'd like to kiss her and be her next boyfriend.


----------



## Caddchef (Nov 9, 2015)

If sausage fingers and dyed hair are your thing then all power to you.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 9, 2015)

Caddchef said:


> If sausage fingers and dyed hair are your thing then all power to you.



They are.


----------



## millais (Nov 9, 2015)

the hipster glasses, lip ring, and blue hair are quite distinctive.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 9, 2015)

I hear she previously had sex with.. five guys or something? In any case, don't forget condoms @Dynastia.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 9, 2015)

Like you wouldn't hit this:


Spoiler


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 9, 2015)

a strong independent woman always turns me on


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 9, 2015)

hood LOLCOW said:


> I hear she previously had sex with.. five guys or something? In any case, don't forget condoms @Dynastia.



I'm Catholic I don't use condoms. Gross.


----------



## Positron (Nov 9, 2015)

I love dyed hair, small tits and STDs.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 9, 2015)

Positron said:


> I love dyed hair, small tits and STDs.


get out you misogynist


----------



## Positron (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm just a slut-shamer.  Educate yourself.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Nov 9, 2015)

Spoiler: It's like getting a BJ from Homer Simpson


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Nov 9, 2015)

Zoe Quinn isn't fat and I would have sex with her (if she consented and at her own pace).


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 9, 2015)

I hope she gets raped and murdered in prison.


----------



## Bogs (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd rather play video games


----------



## Surtur (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd hit it after a handle of Jack.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 9, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I'm Catholic I don't use condoms. Gross.



Enjoy your AIDS &/or getting cucked then lol


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, at the rate she's going your odds are pretty good for bedding her, at least.
Try to oversee or have influence in something she wants to succeed in. That should help.
Godspeed.


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 9, 2015)

Zoe Quinn is like the arcade cabinet that everyone and their dog has played.

Uh, something something you can't do a hadoken on it because the stick doesn't register down-right.


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cuck Norris said:


> Like you wouldn't hit this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



She looks like an even trashier Lucy from _Trailer Park Boys_.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Nov 9, 2015)

She made a game in Twine and introduced CyberVAG  (Violence Against Girls) to the UN. What have you losers done?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Nov 9, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> She looks like an even trashier Lucy from _Trailer Park Boys_.


At least Lucy never whored herself out for ratings.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 9, 2015)

She looks like the type that will give a handy for weed.


----------



## XH 502 (Nov 10, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> At least Lucy never whored herself out for ratings.



Lucy only whored herself when she wanted to show off her new tits. She wasn't even demanding anything in return, she just wanted to share them with the good people of Russia.


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 10, 2015)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> She made a game in Twine and introduced CyberVAG  (Violence Against Girls) to the UN. What have you losers done?



Stayed faithful to my partner.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Nov 10, 2015)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> She made a game in Twine and introduced CyberVAG  (Violence Against Girls) to the UN. What have you losers done?


Realized that absolutely no one is interested in playing a simulator of my self-indulgent moping. Hit the bar instead. Had fun.
Judging by the lack of 20,000 autists screaming for my blood, I'd say I came out on top.


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Aug 31, 2019)

She was able to take down Night in the Woods. :^)


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 31, 2019)

cawk mcnibbler69^% said:


> She was able to take down Night in the Woods. :^)



She's also really pretty.


----------



## Violence Jack (Aug 31, 2019)

she's really cool too


Dynastia said:


> She's also really pretty.


that too


----------



## Remove Goat (Aug 31, 2019)

Sticking your dick in Zoe Quinn will burn it off faster than pouring gasoline on it and lighting a match


----------



## JektheDumbass (Aug 31, 2019)

Post more nudes.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 31, 2019)

BILLY MAYS said:


> I hear she previously had sex with.. five guys or something? In any case, don't forget condoms @Dynastia.



It was just Burger King, actually.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Sep 1, 2019)

She should make an account here
I mean, she posted before in doxing subforums , she know how to handle the situation better than 90% of the A&H poster.


----------



## GavinBranson (Sep 1, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> She's also really pretty.


She’s a real killer!


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 1, 2019)

So recent events lead me to believe I might have a real shot at getting with Zoe.

I heard she likes her men well-hung.


----------



## BE 911 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> I heard she likes her men well-hung.


In more ways than one.


----------



## byuu (Sep 1, 2019)

She kills beta soy cucks and doesn't afraid of anything.

Absolutely based and redpilled.


----------



## Toilet Man (Sep 1, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> So recent events lead me to believe I might have a real shot at getting with Zoe.
> 
> I heard she likes her men well-hung.



*they


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 1, 2019)

I Just Want to See Attachments said:


> She looks like an even trashier Lucy from _Trailer Park Boys_.


Lucy looked pretty good with a boob job. Blowy Zoe sadly does not.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 1, 2019)

I think she's butt ugly.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Sep 1, 2019)

I miss Holowka.


----------



## CamelCursive (Sep 1, 2019)

Cuck Norris said:


> Like you wouldn't hit this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Holy Christ, here she looks like an uglier, less feminine Marylin Manson.

She honestly looks like the chick that would smell bad. Not pussy stank, but general bad odor. 

Holy fuck, I'd suck-start a revolver if people knew I laid my trouser chowder in her ham curtains. 

I feel gross looking at her. Not the body, just the face. Like, really sickeningly gross.

I feel like a need a bath, and then burn everything I used to wash my body right there in the tub. And just abandon my house and everything in it and go somewhere else.


----------



## Toilet Man (Sep 1, 2019)

CamelCursive said:


> She honestly looks like the chick that would smell bad.



My very first thought after clicking the spoiler.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 1, 2019)

A woman to die for.


----------



## CamelCursive (Sep 1, 2019)

Toilet Man said:


> My very first thought after clicking the spoiler.



I mean, look at her.

Not just like, BO or mildew.

But like this weird combination of odors that comes together like bad food that stayed on the stove overnight, or a sink full of various dirty dishes and a pair of gym socks- but also an old person's house and maybe some kind of pet that isn't a dog or cat, but tends to pee a lot. All of this, coalescing together with the image of her flicking her nipple-mounted door-knockers and telling you "It's okay if you wanna cum in me" while she's got that weird thick yellowish-white tartar buildup caked in the gumline and between her crooked bottom teeth.

That's the image I get. Or smell. Both.

I don't believe in God any more.

Like, I feel I need to just wipe my ass with a wet-wipe when I see that image, I don't know why.


----------



## Toilet Man (Sep 1, 2019)

She makes me think of a white trash girl I dated way back in the day, she always had this faint smell of damp bathroom towels that were being used well beyond their need to be washed, and a laundry room piled with unwashed clothes. This weird stale smell of a house that isn't merely unclean but just generally mismanaged for years. Almost makes me gag just by memory, I hated visiting her house. She was pasty white too, and used body mods to cover up her averageness.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Sep 1, 2019)

CamelCursive said:


> Holy Christ, here she looks like an uglier, less feminine Marylin Manson.
> 
> She honestly looks like the chick that would smell bad. Not pussy stank, but general bad odor.
> 
> ...





CamelCursive said:


> I mean, look at her.
> 
> Not just like, BO or mildew.
> 
> ...



So is that a yes then


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Sep 1, 2019)

Spoiler: Who Knew?






Phonefag job, but figured I’ll just plant the seed and let some pros make it work.
EDIT: Added spoiler because I’m gay and forgot the NSFW clause.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 1, 2019)

But, I thought Randi Harper was your bae?


----------



## Jmz_33 (Sep 1, 2019)

Offen Ded Tardreee said:


> Pussy mouth



Bruh, put a spoiler on that shit nigga!


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Sep 1, 2019)

She looks the way that seedy bowling alleys smell.


----------



## Positron (Sep 1, 2019)

If you use the words "Zoe" and "Alley" in the same sentence, something bad will happen.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Sep 1, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> Bruh, put a spoiler on that shit nigga!


But then how will everyone experience what I first saw from the beginning posts. You are correct though, shock value is much better under a Spoiler. Sorry for the PTSD fam.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Sep 1, 2019)

Her deadname 'Van Valkenburg' sounds like some Nazi noblewoman.


----------



## Kiislova (Sep 1, 2019)

She is thinning the herd on her own side so... Great job Zoe!


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 2, 2019)

CamelCursive said:


> I mean, look at her.
> 
> Not just like, BO or mildew.
> 
> ...



You're just smelling the radiating evil coming off her.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Sep 2, 2019)

She kind of resembles my first girlfriend. She turned out to be a manipulative bitch who slept with everyone too, something about that dyed hair,piercings and tattoos look gives away that they are an attention whore/cheap slut.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Sep 3, 2019)

when it comes to ruining lives Zoe is an artist


----------



## John Q Niggerfaggot (Sep 3, 2019)

I am appreciative of Zoe Quinn because people like Zoe continually reinforce the idea that not everyone is valuable, and there might even be pretty reliable ways to identify the non-valuable in society without much effort, and that it would be pretty hard to quantify a downside to society in general if said individuals were no longer a part of it one day.


----------



## Toilet Man (Sep 6, 2019)

Faket0Fake said:


> She kind of resembles my first girlfriend. She turned out to be a manipulative bitch who slept with everyone too, something about that dyed hair,piercings and tattoos look gives away that they are an attention whore/cheap slut.



I felt that. Can't trust these pasty "alternative" bitches.


----------

